# picky eaters or just the wrong food



## luvmykids9806 (Jan 12, 2010)

I adopted two pigeons about 9 months ago. My male is a feral I believe, poor thing missing half of one wing, my female is banded but I don't know exactly what kind she is. I am very new to the world of pigeons but love them dearly as they remind me of my Grandpa (long story for another day), I adopted them from a kind older man that just could not care for them any longer and wanted them to be loved as pets. I have been feeding them standard pigeon food purchased from our local grain store, however, they don't eat most of it. They pick out the "peas" and leave the corn, rice, and other smaller seed, I'm worried that they aren't getting what they need and it's very wasteful. Any suggestions? Also, was wondering if anyone has any thoughts as to why their eggs never hatch. They sit on them for 18-21 days and then shove them out of the nest and try again. Thanks in advance!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they are being over fed they will pick and choose, if hungry they will eat what they are given, 2oz per bird a day is a good starting point, if they eat all if it add a bit more, if they leave a few seeds at the end of the day...sounds about right, if they leave alot more don't feed as much. as far as the hatching, you need to know if they are fertile or not before guessing the numerouse things it could be. best to not hatch more pigeons anyway unless you have a good reason, just replace them with fake eggs.


----------



## luvmykids9806 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, thank you so much, I was afraid to under-feed them for fear that they wouldn't eat the parts they don't like even if they were hungry. The eggs came as a surprise the first time, with 3 children all very excited, I agreed to allow them to hatch being as we have plenty of space for just 2 more, with the understanding that no more would be allowed to hatch. Since then, 3 more times they have laid eggs without success. Truthfully, I don't mind that they don't, it's just curiosity, didn't know if it had anything to do with the fact that one seems to have been feral and the other not. Also, is there any harm in letting them keep the real eggs if they're not hatching, or should they always be replaced. Lastly, how do you know if they're fertile?.....you mean the eggs, not the birds right? is that what they call candeling? Sorry to ask so many questions, just being so new to all of this I have lots to ask! Thanks so much!


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

eating the peas and leaving the rest this is the pigeon nature as the human being but i think you a bit spoiling them dont put the food all a day a long make 1 meal for them for a couple of weeks a round 3 or 4 pm and after half an hour remove the food and thin make 2 meals . 1 in the morning 1 eve hopefully will works 
and a bout they dont get what they want from the peas yes even if they eats the hole mix there is lack of vitamins e. g vitamin b is missing or to low in the deit vitam a as well foud in the carrot so giving miltivatimanis in the water 2 day a week perfect it will make it up for them 1 day apple sider vinegar 5 ml per 1 litre of water 1 day minerals this a bit a bout the loft management program 
and a bout the unfertiled eggs this is a cock problem try to add wheat germ oil 1 tea spoon in 1 kg of food for 10 days until they lays the second egg it might help or fertility tablets .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My birds don't get anymore seed until they eat everything each day, that takes care of their pickiness and they are getting the full rainbow of nutrition provided in the pigeon mix.


----------

